# JRadioButtons zurücksetzen



## Cynric (1. Jul 2011)

Hallo, zusammen,

ich hab' ne Frage zu JRadioButtons, die ich in einer ButtonGroup zusammengeführt habe.
Bei meinem Programm gebe ich dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit, alle Eingaben etc. rückgängig zu machen, unter anderem auch die Auswahl des RadioButtons.

Dazu sage ich im ActionListener


```
if (cmd.equals("DELETE") {

    //... alle Textfelder usw. ...
    RadioButton1.setSelected(false);
    RadioButton2.setSelected(false);
    RadioButton3.setSelected(false);

}
```

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass der zuvor ausgewählte RadioButton immer noch ausgewählt bleibt, was mache ich bitteschön falsch?
Muss ich da bei der ButtonGroup sagen, dass alles auf .setSelected(false) gesetzt werden soll?


----------



## destroflyer (1. Jul 2011)

*setSelected* sollte bei nem RadioButton eigentlich schon alleine reichen... Wird der entsprechende CodeTeil auch wirklich aufgerufen?
Lass dir evtl. mal *isSelected()* direkt danach ausgeben, evtl. muckt ja nur die Anzeige aus irgend'nem Grund (_Weiß ja nicht, was du in deinem Programm so machst _) rum^^

Gruß, destro


----------



## Cynric (2. Jul 2011)

Hab ich schon geschaut und es bleibt definitiv eines davon ausgewählt.
Die RadioButtons habe ich als Attribute der Klasse definiert, daher denke ich, kann man mit dem aufruf nich viel falsch machen^^


----------



## Triebi (2. Jul 2011)

Cynric hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich da bei der ButtonGroup sagen, dass alles auf .setSelected(false) gesetzt werden soll?


Ja. ButtonGroup (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Cynric (2. Jul 2011)

Triebi hat gesagt.:


> Ja. ButtonGroup (Java Platform SE 6)



Gut, nur ich check das mit dem ButtonModel nich ganz, was für ein Parameter gehört denn da hin?^^

Mit ButtonModel bm = Button.getModel() hab ichs schon versucht, da tut sich nix


----------



## Dit_ (2. Jul 2011)

ButtonGroup sorgt doch dafür dass immer genau ein RadoiButton ausgewählt ist.
Allgemein sollte min ein RadioButton immer ausgewählt sein. Ist das nicht erwünscht nehme dann lieber JCheckBox.


----------



## Triebi (2. Jul 2011)

Cynric hat gesagt.:


> Gut, nur ich check das mit dem ButtonModel nich ganz, was für ein Parameter gehört denn da hin?


Du sollst der Button*Group* sagen, dass es die Auswahl löschen soll, nicht dem Button*Model*.
Die Doku habe ich oben schon verlinkt, da gibt's nicht viel Auswahl.

Oder Du hörst auf Dit_ und bestimmst einen der RadioButtons als "standardmäßig ausgewählt".


----------



## Cynric (2. Jul 2011)

Ja, habs jetz schon hinbekommen, ich hab den clearSelection() irgendwie überlesen^^

Danke euch beiden!


----------

